# Pics & Thanks



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been reading the Air Suspension forum for a while now and asking a ton of questions. The bags are installed, the frames notched and I can't stop smiling. I just wanted to throw up a few pics and say a few thank yous.
Thanks to [email protected], L.I.VW13, and ryanmiller
























photos: ryanmiller


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Pics & Thanks (sxedub)*

very nice!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks amazing
and you're a local!


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

favorite merc wheels! so damn proper


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*









wow


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (insert clever name)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


----------



## mk2jettabro (May 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (AlexsVR6)*

Car looks great, wheels really set it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

very clean!


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

is your rear quarter panel sitting on tire or wheel? if not whats holding it up?


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Racer Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_is your rear quarter panel sitting on tire or wheel? if not whats holding it up?

Yes, it's probably sitting on the rim. He needs to camber the hell outta the rear wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

second pic is hot. ive always loved alphards.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

spot on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboREX)*

wow, stunning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

danggg. looks great!


----------



## BAM~13 (Oct 13, 2004)

You make me like that color...Pure Sex Man!!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (BAM~13)*

hella clean


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

Diggin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (rickyislazy)*

looks great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

great car and shots


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Looking real good


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone! 



Racer Rob said:


> is your rear quarter panel sitting on tire or wheel? if not whats holding it up?


 the rear quarter panels are sitting on the inside of the wheels lip 



07silverbullet said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Racer Rob* »_is your rear quarter panel sitting on tire or wheel? if not whats holding it up?
> 
> Yes, it's probably sitting on the rim. He needs to camber the hell outta the rear wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


 I think I 'm going to keep 'em poking for a while... My fenders are pushed in from when I was running the Ultra Lows and would need to be pulled at a minimum back to stock in addition to more camber. I like the way it looks now but I'll probably go the tuck route over time if I keep these wheels.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

It was good meetin ya ! glad i could help with the notch  the car looks on point !


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this sits good those wheels look great on it too


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

im really diggin it


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Pictures and car look so good. Also, I love those wheels! :thumb


----------

